# UBA Vet Glucosamine Supplement



## Matt73 (Feb 9, 2011)

So, my Riisers is now 12. She has had arthritis from around the age of 8-9. Hips and her left front (whether it's in her shoulder or lower down, I'm not sure). She still has a fair quality of life: she'll come on walks and even "chases" rabbits when she sees them. I've tried some supplements on-and-off over the years. My friend gave me a bottle of this UBAVet Glucosamine HCL liquid formula to put on her feed daily. Maybe it's just me, but she had a lot less stiffness getting up to go outside than she usually does, and she seemed a bit more "energetic" tonight. I gave it to her this morning. Do you think it's possible that it's already making her feel a bit better? I wouldn't think so (and maybe it's just a good day for her), but has anyone else used this on their elderly/arthritic dogs and can vouch for it?


----------



## chandab (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry I've not heard of it.

I used Springtime Inc's, Fresh Factors for my dog and it worked very well for her, kept her limber up til the end.

http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/fresh_factors/dogs


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 9, 2011)

I've never heard of the product you are using, but you might want to check out InflamAway Plus. It's got glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM and yucca. Check out the website:

www.InflamAway.com

Good luck,

Liz R.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like pretty much the same thing. Here is the site/ingredients: http://www.ubavet.com/small_lgh.html


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Feb 10, 2011)

Understand 'nutraceuticals' are completely unregulated products, they are neither a food or a drug. They are not required to prove potency or quality.

About 10 years ago a study was performed wherein 25 'glucosamine and chondroitin' products were taken off the shelf. Of those products more than half (14/25) had no active ingredient in them at all. Of the remaining 11, only 2 had the amount listed on the label.

There are far too many products for me to have personal knowledge of each one and I make no judgement about individual companies. I have only 1 product that I recommend. I also think most Vets are pleased with injectable PSGAG's and this is a drug that borders on a nutraceutical and could be tried.

In my never to be humble opinion (and others can have their opinion), MSM, yucca, and green lip mussel extracts are of no help. Although I also don't think they hurt. And no, results in 24 hours are unlikely, usually results take 4-6 weeks.

Today's advancements in pain management drugs have produced generally good results. The drugs have fewer and fewer side effects and work even better. The vast majority of the time clients do not realize just how painful their pets really are until the pain is well handled. I would encourage you to consult with your Vet and add some drug regimen to your nutraceutical.

Dr Taylor


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for that info.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Feb 11, 2011)

I remember reading that study. I forget which supplement had the stated amount... I remember one had MORE than stated, one was right at, and my personal favorite (Cosequin) was around 97% of listed. The rest varied from 0% (one) to 60%. Since that study was published, the industry has self-regulated to some extent. So hopefully that isn't as true as it was a few years ago when it was published.

Also remember, just because it says it contains glucosamine (assuming it has the amount it says it has) doesn't mean its actually USABLE. ALL the studies about glucosamine and chondroiten sulfate (note, sulfate) were done by the makers of Cosequin using their patented, proprietary, low molecular weight ingredients. Their evidence (and other's) shows that large molecular weight molecules aren't as biologically active, because they can't transport into the blood and joints. So just because a product contains glucosamine DOES NOT mean its actually useful.

Since all the research has been with Cosequin, that's the product I choose to use. Some people switch back and forth between products (after giving each a few month's trial) to find one that works best for their particular animal. That's really the best trial. Use what works best for you. Cosequin gets my vote






I want to say this was the article, but I can't find a full-text version.

Equine Vet J. 2006 Jan;38(1):93-5.

Evaluation of glucosamine levels in commercial equine oral supplements for joints.

Oke S, Aghazadeh-Habashi A, Weese JS, Jamali F.


----------



## Reble (Feb 11, 2011)

drmatthewtaylor said:


> I have only 1 product that I recommend. I also think most Vets are pleased with injectable PSGAG's and this is a drug that borders on a nutraceutical and could be tried.
> 
> Dr Taylor


Just would like to ask, how many times would they have to have this injection?

Just a rough ideal of cost of this?

Thanks for the info


----------

